# Wall mounted vivarium... Help?



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I've been trying to work out how exactly I can keep the extra two snakes I've ended up with, without taking up any of my precious gecko housing space. I've been eyeing up this wall for a while now and have finally decided to go for it. 

How hard would it be to mount a couple of vivs along a wall? Ideally would like to get 2-3 above each other on the wall that will be above a bed when the room gets moved round again. 
There are two walls for the vivs to be fixed to, one that will be at the back of the viv, the other on the right side. They will be getting fitted against where the door to the old reptile room (now storage room) is. 

I'm thinking either brackets added to vivs, with screws/dowels put through the actual vivs too. 
OR building some vivs in to the space, by building frame work on to the walls, and then building the vivs in to this. 

If brackets/screws would word i'd rather go down this route. 

Any ideas?


----------



## danboi19 (Apr 29, 2012)

Viv sizes ? And what they got in them. The wieght is the main issue


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

They will be built to fit there. It's 3.something feet wide, want them around 2 foot deep and height doesn't matter. As for what's in them: stone water bowl, ceramic hide, snake cave, substrate, fake plants, branches.


----------



## danboi19 (Apr 29, 2012)

Aslong as they are secured to a suporting wall (brick) you should only need brackets atleast three tho , one on the side and two on the back for extra you could all way glue the viv to the wall aswell , gives it a bit more strength.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

We are in a Victorian house, so no problem on the brick wall front. These two walls are completely solid.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Spider Call said:


> We are in a Victorian house, so no problem on the brick wall front. These two walls are completely solid.


Lol guess again :lol2: You may wanna check out what exactly the walls are made of, i'm in a victorian house, and the wall themselves are solid, however as the mortar, plaster, render, etc is so old it isn't actually all that great to secure thigs to. However it is doable, I'd advise using something like these 

Multi-Monti Flanged Hex Head Shield Anchors 10 x 80mm Pack of 25 | Screwfix.com

whilst they just look like normal-ish coach bolts they're actually super tough, all you do is drill a 10 mm hole and screw them in with a socket driver, they cut their own grooves through the wall stone or brick, far better than rawl plugs or shield anchors. Only problem is that if used too close to the edges of red bricks they can sometimes snap the bricks, but otherwise they're the best thing around.

Good luck


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

The ones over there are an outer wall and a wall joining to the next house, those two are stone/brick. The one I'm next to ATM on the other hand is plaster. I originally wanted them on these two walls, but don't trust them to be safe.


----------

